# The legitimacy of focusing on certain groups when doing evangelism



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2011)

In another thread it was said:


> Further, I would think said ministries probably have more to do pertaining to geographic locale than anything. Further, if they don't, I still maintain that it's foolish to be targeting a group at the expense of others.



Is it foolish to target certain dempographics for evangelism more than others?


Most mission strategies target specific groups. For this reason, in multi-ethnic cities, for example, one language is picked out to learn, one demographic is especially targetted for a sustained focus, etc. 

This does not mean that other souls are rejected should they come to faith, but given limited time and resources and abilities, in many contexts, one must narrow one's evangelistic focus.


----------



## Quatchu (Oct 13, 2011)

Not necessarily, is this not in away similar to what Paul was doing. He was specifically reaching out to Gentiles, before even that were not the early church targeting the Samaritans


----------



## Beoga (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess I have trouble seeing how this would not affect the local church(es) in the area? I don't think a local church should set itself up in a way that would appeal more to one demographic while turning off another demographic. A local church should preach the Gospel and seek to order itself according to Scripture and whosoever will may come, no matter their demographic. 
So can, or how can, a local church specifically target a demographic while still "appealing" to every demographic?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2011)

Brian:

In many countries a variety of languages are spoken. By virtue of picking a main language to use in service, you have just focused your ministry.


----------



## Moireach (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you mean for a Church? I don't think any Church should be putting special emphasis on reaching out to a specific group.

I don't see anything wrong with it outside a Church setting. Some feel called to evanglising to Jews, some to Muslims, some (unfortunately very few) to Catholics.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 13, 2011)

Moireach said:


> Do you mean for a Church? I don't think any Church should be putting special emphasis on reaching out to a specific group.



not as a policy - but see what Pergamum said above. It can't be helped in a multi-lingual society where one language *must* initially be chosen as the vehicle of communication and worship


----------



## Moireach (Oct 13, 2011)

JennyG said:


> Moireach said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean for a Church? I don't think any Church should be putting special emphasis on reaching out to a specific group.
> ...



I think it's reasonable in an English speaking country that the language of the services will be English. Citizens of these countries are expected to speak English, I don't know how they can be part of it without speaking the language.

Surely you're not asking if it's wrong for a Church in an English speaking country to have it's services exclusively in English?


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 13, 2011)

> I don't think a local church should set itself up in a way that would appeal more to one demographic while turning off another demographic.



Is that even possible to avoid?

Unless I'm missing the point here, it seems like everything a church does will appeal more to one demographic than another. Language is unavoidable. In some sense doesn't everything somehow communicate from the church to the community about who it is?

Physically, the architecture, painting, carpet, pews, chairs, pulpit, landscaping, signage and logo all have messages. With all theological clues hidden, these things still speak, and will make some demographics feel more at ease or welcome than others. The same goes for sermon delivery style, order of worship, congregational participation during the service like being seated vs. standing, type or amount of child care offered for church functions, and a hundred other things.

Basically, by existing at all, you appeal to some demographics more than others. By being anything, a church is, by definition, not something else, and that will have a pull or draw in specific directions.

That doesn't answer the main question in the thread, though. Ultimately, I believe a church does well if it is filled with people who love the Lord and each other fervently. If that is the case, it will be seen, and it will draw. That doesn't resolve everything (or much of anything) that Pergamum brought up. I don't have good answers for it, but I look forward to what other folks will say.


----------



## Moireach (Oct 13, 2011)

I think most of what you've said there is more about personal tastes than demographics. 
I don't think you're appealing to certain groups and not others because of these things.


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 13, 2011)

> I think most of what you've said there is more about personal tastes than demographics.
> I don't think you're appealing to certain groups and not others because of these things.



Maybe not purposefully, but it exists nonetheless. Personal tastes correlate very well with demographics.


----------



## JoannaV (Oct 13, 2011)

Individual missionaries are in varying situations. Missionary organisations can help those missionaries. It makes sense that such organisations may cater to certain groups of missionaries who are in similar situations to each other. They can give general help, but also more specific advice.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2011)

Take many Asian cities as a test case:

-Many of these cities become magnets for many demographics coming to find work. Many languages and _ethne_ are represented from people-groups who may be muslim, hindu, animistic, buddhist, secular, etc. 

If the city has several million inhabitants and a mission org plants 3 teams among these 10 million or so, it makes sense to have some sort of narrower focus than all of those 10 million.

Even European cities for instance are becoming multi-ethnic. If you were to plant a church in Paris, the choice of where you locate and how you would evangelize would give you a focus, whether you intend it or not. Would you end up gearing your evangelism towards jews, muslims, secularists, catholics?


----------



## bug (Oct 13, 2011)

Everything we do appeals to some groups in society, but not to others. Inevitably if we take a stance on a certain bible version, choose to sing in a certain way, preach in a certain language, or whatever, that will appeal to diffrent groups in society more or less. The key here though is to be as welcoming and accomadating to all as we possibly can be (1 cor 9:19-23).


----------



## Edward (Oct 13, 2011)

Moireach said:


> I think it's reasonable in an English speaking country that the language of the services will be English.



Your thinking is a bit insular. Which is understandable, given your location. The 1000 seat presbyterian church at the end of the block is Korean language. There is a Chinese baptist church about a mile away (probably 10 miles to the Chinese Presbyterian church). A number of Spanish language churches around town. A friend is a vestryman at the local Episcopal church - one service for the elderly is in English, a larger service is in Spanish. Our congregation in a neighboring city has separate classes in Lao. Should the gospel be withheld from these people because they are first or second generation?


----------



## Moireach (Oct 13, 2011)

Edward said:


> Moireach said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's reasonable in an English speaking country that the language of the services will be English.
> ...



No I don't have anything against that. The way I was looking at it was it's not wrong for a church to have it's services only in English.

And I don't think there's anything wrong with immigrants having services in their native language, so long as the church hasn't been set up specifically for that purpose. E.g, a chinese speaking PCA rather than a chinese speaking independent presbyterian congregation.


----------



## seajayrice (Oct 13, 2011)

No, logistics necessitate sound planning. Having well defined scope and executing the plan according to scope are good management practices. Or you could forgo all that and schedule an airdrop with nothing but the KJ bible and the clothes on your back and see how that works out.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 13, 2011)

Moireach said:


> No I don't have anything against that. The way I was looking at it was it's not wrong for a church to have it's services only in English.
> 
> And I don't think there's anything wrong with immigrants having services in their native language, so long as the church hasn't been set up specifically for that purpose. E.g, a chinese speaking PCA rather than a chinese speaking independent presbyterian congregation.



I'm from Northern California, and in my particular area there are several ministries geared toward Mexicans by the Catholics, Jehovah's Witnesses, and Seventh-Day Adventists. If as a local church we _don't_ specifically have services or ministries targeting Spanish speakers, there will be very little Gospel for them. So far it seems you are in agreement. I'm not sure why a church couldn't then be organized and established with that people-group as the primary object of evangelization. There are a bunch of churches reaching out to English speakers. A more Reformed English option would be a helpful plant, but it's not the greatest need of the moment; we need the Gospel here for Mexicans specifically, most of whom labor in the vineyards.


----------



## Edward (Oct 13, 2011)

Moireach said:


> No I don't have anything against that.



Sorry that I misunderstood your post.

The PCA does have several Korean language Presbyteries, as well as a few Korean congregations in English speaking Presbyteries.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 14, 2011)

Some churches advance this argument further and have "biker outreach" instead of just college-ministries or Spanish language services, and I feel less comfortable with these "foci" but for sure, language and cultural differences ought to be considered when planning evangelism even if we stop shy of "lifestyle" and economic differences.


----------



## Moireach (Oct 14, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> Moireach said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why a church couldn't then be organized and established with that people-group as the primary object of evangelization.
> ...


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 14, 2011)

My old IFB church was rather large (could seat about 2,000) and they had a "latino ministry" and I do believe they had not only a separate service but a separate pastor for the Hispanics. Is their value in this approach or should other means be used?


----------



## Moireach (Oct 14, 2011)

In Stornoway in my part of the world, two Free Church of Scotland congregations were established a stone's throw from one another. The original one was the gaelic speaking one. (every Free Church on the island was exclusively Gaelic). 
Eventually that became a problem for traders, visitors and people who had moved to the island for work so an English speaking congregation was established right beside the original!


----------

